# Tree of Life knit pillow cover pattern - here at last!



## Ladyship

Back in January I had a lot of interest on Knitting Paradise for my Tree of Life hand knit pillow. I've finally been able to fine tune the design, write the pattern up and get it tested! Of course now I can't now find the original discussion link anywhere, so I'm posting here in the hopes that anyone still interested will find it!

$4.95

You can buy it on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tree-of-life-16x16-pillow-cover

or Etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/130260608/pdf-knitting-pattern-tree-of-life-hand?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Rainebo

This is just gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Ritaw

Stunning work. ,


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh that's gorgeous! I edited to add price and to remove that dreaded "s" after the http in your Etsy listing so you could have a "hot" link right to the listing!


----------



## Gypsycream

Stunning!!


----------



## arwenian

Love it!


----------



## laurelarts

Beautiful!!! I remember that original post...so glad you got the design written up and available.


----------

